# Al reef



## streetspirit

Anyone here live in Al Reef? Are all the rents excluding water and electricity? I'm trying to decide where to move and I like the look of villas there but feel like I can be in a better area for similar price closer to more amenities as its still pretty much a building site there isn't it?


----------



## AlexDhabi

Pretty much all of Abu Dhabi's new districts are like building sites. I live on Al Reem Island  Do you have a family? I was talking to a colleague this week who has been living at Al Reef with her husband and two young children for 2 years and they love having a garden and the communal pool. The landlords can be locals or expats in Al Reef - all will expect you to pay for your own utilities. Deals including utilities are usually only available in (illegally) spilt villas in my 13 years experience in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## stevieb143

Hi I arrived in Abu Dhabi this morning and i am now on my hunt for a Apartment.

Reem Island developments look nice especially sky tower, but is it easy to pick up a taxi around 6:30am as i wont have a car for a while, i am trying to hold back on big purchases until i am settled in my new job.


----------



## AlexDhabi

There always seem to be plenty of taxis around on Al Reem Island at that time. There also seem to be loads of people in Sun/Sky who don't have cars and don't seem to have a problem. Also Sky tower has offices so there are people who arrive at work by taxi. Unfortunately the long awaited shuttle bus service that was promised which is meant to go to the main bus station has not materialised yet.


----------



## F-16 Dude

AlexDhabi said:


> Pretty much all of Abu Dhabi's new districts are like building sites. I live on Al Reem Island  Do you have a family? I was talking to a colleague this week who has been living at Al Reef with her husband and two young children for 2 years and they love having a garden and the communal pool. The landlords can be locals or expats in Al Reef - all will expect you to pay for your own utilities. Deals including utilities are usually only available in (illegally) spilt villas in my 13 years experience in Abu Dhabi.



Hello. I will also look for an apartment when I get there in about 6 weeks. What's a split villa and why is it illegal? Thanks!


----------



## AlexDhabi

I was informed today that all apartments in Sun and Sky Tower are either bought or rented out now. Of course that might change on a daily basis. It has taken nearly 18 months from when the apartments were first released.
A split villa (or sometimes also apartment) is where the owner subdivides a large property and lets the smaller units and they can even look like separate units. In that situation there is only one meter for electric and water and so the owner usually includes the cost of the utilities in the rent as there are no separate meters. It is illegal to subdivide properties and many divided ones have had to give tenants notice due to a clamp-down this year. One villa, one family is the rule. Reasons for this usually cited include health and safety.


----------



## F-16 Dude

AlexDhabi said:


> I was informed today that all apartments in Sun and Sky Tower are either bought or rented out now. Of course that might change on a daily basis. It has taken nearly 18 months from when the apartments were first released.
> A split villa (or sometimes also apartment) is where the owner subdivides a large property and lets the smaller units and they can even look like separate units. In that situation there is only one meter for electric and water and so the owner usually includes the cost of the utilities in the rent as there are no separate meters. It is illegal to subdivide properties and many divided ones have had to give tenants notice due to a clamp-down this year. One villa, one family is the rule. Reasons for this usually cited include health and safety.


I would have never know... Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## sarah82.

Hi there

Just been reading this post and we are currently looking at villas in al reef, we are not having much luck at the moment as the property we in the process of renting was sold by the owner 2 days ago. 

The estate agent said there was another villa available a bit more expensive then we planned on spending but said the gas and electric were included in the price! 

The villa is not split, so we would be renting the whole property but does this sound dodgy to anyone? 

Also does anyone have any idea what the yearly cost would be for gas and electric? 

Any help would be much appreciated 

Xxx


----------

